# Beckhoff CX8090 - Problem beim Verbinden mit der SPS nach dem Einstellen einer static ip



## Laksh (17 Juni 2021)

Ich arbeite mit einer CX8090-SPS, auf der TwinCAT 2 unter Win CE läuft. Im Moment teste ich es mit meinem PC, indem ich die SPS direkt mit einem LAN-Kabel verbinde. Vorher war alles in Ordnung. Ich konnte mich mit der TwinCAT2-System Manager mit dem Gerät verbinden und die SPS programmieren. Aber später wollte ich nur versuchen, die IP-Adresseinstellungen zu ändern und sie auf statisch zu setzen. Ich hatte die IP auf:192.168.0.249 mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 eingestellt. Seitdem ich das gemacht habe, kann ich die SPS weder in der TwinCAT Software finden, noch kann ich das Webinterface der SPS öffnen. Das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Natürlich habe ich die ETHERNET-Verbindung auf die IP 192.168.0.249 gestellt, aber auch das bringt nichts. Ich habe versucht, diese IP anzupingen, ich bekomme eine Antwort, aber ich sehe, dass Datenpakete nur von meinem PC gesendet werden, aber nicht von der SPS empfangen werden. 

Könnte mir hier jemand helfen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juni 2021)

Worauf hast Du denn die IP-Einstellung Deines Rechners gesetzt?
Hört sich für mich danach an, dass da vorher DHCP auf beiden Seiten aktiv war und dann finden sich beide natürlich. Wenn die CX jetzt eine feste IP hat muss Du Deinem Rechner eine IP aus dem selben Subnetzt vergeben, also 192.168.0.X und als X alles außer 0, 249 oder 255 und die Subnetzmaske muss dann auch 255.255.255.0 sein.


----------



## Guga (17 Juni 2021)

Die CX8090 hat zwei (unabhängige) Netzwerkports. Default ist immer DHCP.
Insofern: Setze deinen PC auf DHCP, stecke am CX8090 das Kabel um und versuche dann remote zuzugreifen (e.g. über die http-Device-Webseite). Dann siehst du mehr.
Ansonsten wird es schwierig weil die Kiste nicht viele Interfaces hat - und das Primärinterface ja nicht funktioniert.
Worst case: MicroSD-Karte ziehen, Document und Setting löschen (=Factory reset) und über Los gehen. In dem Moment aber vielleicht daran denken den Default vom cerhost auf enable in dem Registry-Verzeichnis umzusetzen(Dateien wird nur beim allerersten starten ausgeführt).
Guga


----------



## Laksh (18 Juni 2021)

Vielen dank, für Ihre Antworten. Ich hatte etwas komissches Fehler gemacht. Ich hatte im PC mit die gleiche IP addresse wie die der SPS eine verbindung versucht. Deswegen war da ein IP Collision, und die Verbindung hat nie funktioniert. Ich hatte später es gemerkt und eine IP address auf der gleiche IP Range (aber nicht die gleiche IP) im PC gestzt, und dann hat es funktioniert.
Laksh


----------



## remmerta (5 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell auch ein Problem mit dem Thema IP-Vergabe bei einer CX8090.

Ich habe zunächst den DHCP Port der CX verwendet und mit meinem Rechner verbunden, damit der Steuerung eine IP zugewiesen wird und ich per TwinCAT System Manager darauf zugreifen konnte. Habe die Verbindung dann hergestellt, und habe im Eingabefenster "CX Settings" Fixed IP Adress ausgewählt, um dort eine statische IP (192.168.184.53)  zu vergeben.

Nachdem ich auf "Übernehmen" geklickt habe, hat sich die SPS neu gestartet. Danach habe ich meinem Laptop eine IP im gleichen Adressbereich gegeben (192.168.184.155) um die SPS wiederzufinden. Ich habe das Ethernet Kabel dann in der SPS vom DHCP Port auf den oberen Port mit den DIP-Switches gesteckt, und die DIP Switches so eingestellt, dass die IP-Adresse der Systemkonfiguration entspricht (9 & 10 OFF, 1-8 ON).

Beim Broadcast Search im System-Manager wurde die SPS dann gefunden, hatte jedoch die 192.168.184.*0*
Ich habe mich mit der SPS verbunden, und wiederholt versucht die statische IP auf 192.168.184.*53 *zu setzen; nach dem Reboot enthielten die Felder zur IP-Eintragung allerdings für IP & Gateway 0.0.0.0 und beim Ping/Broadcast Search hatte die Steuerung nach wie vor die 192.168.184.*0.*

Ich habe jetzt wirklich alle möglichen Lösungsansätze und Tutorials abgearbeitet, eigentlich sollte mein Vorgehen korrekt sein. 
Kann sich hier jemand erklären, warum die SPS sich immer wieder die 0 im Adressbereich vergibt?

Habe auch versucht, auf den Device Manager per Browser über 192.168.184.0/config zuzugreifen ( https://infosys.beckhoff.com/english.php?content=../content/1033/cx8190_hw/5247633675.html&id= ), leider ging dies jedoch auch nicht. Der Browser löst die Adresse dann zwar zu http://cx-2cb373:5120/UpnpWebsite/index.htm auf, jedoch kann die Seite nicht angezeigt werden. Könnte aber auch Firewall-Related sein, da es ein Firmenlaptop ist.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine Idee bevor ich die Kiste auf Werkseinstellungen zurück bringe.

VG
André


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Oktober 2021)

Ich denke bei Dir ist die Reihenfolge falsch. Du hast Dich ja mit dem DHCP-Port verbunden und dann die IP-Adresse vergeben und auf übernehmen geklickt, allerdings waren die DIP-Schalter da noch nicht "richtig" gesetzt, so das der CX die letzte Stelle beim Neustart auf 0 gesetzt hat, weil die DIP-Switche 1-8 vermutlich alle aus waren. Du musst erst die DIP-Switche setzen und dann erst die IP über eine Verbindung mit dem DHCP Netzwerkanschluss einstellen, dann erfolgt nach dem Neustart auch keine Änderung mehr.


----------

